# Does anyone have one of these



## old folks (Mar 18, 2005)

Does anyone have a "Ryobi 10 in bandsaw with silent vac system" ?
 I read a wood mag review that said it is a really good home wood shop bs. Of course I would get a TW blade for it. 
                                                Thank you


----------



## tipusnr (Mar 18, 2005)

Sorry - not I!


----------



## Randy_ (Mar 19, 2005)

Hey John:

I've had several people tell me the little 9" Ryobi is a decent saw for the money; but can't give you a first-hand opinion.  

Is the 10" saw you are asking about a 2 wheel or a 3 wheel saw??  Again, I can't offer any first-hand advice.....I'm shopping for a little BS for myself, right now....but I have had quite a few people suggest that the 3 wheel saws should be avoided.  Maybe others here will be able to offer some first-hand experience???


----------



## Scottydont (Mar 19, 2005)

Before everyone sarts kicking Ryobi in the ribs check this out. I don't own one (I have a Ridgid) The newer 10" got a great review by Tom Hintz. (Don't confuse this model with the almost worthless 9" model.) The gist of the review is that Ryobi did a great job incorporating many big saw features into and smaller bandsaw such as roller guides, a fence and miter gauge. All extras with most other bandsaws. The vacuum system is supposed to work suprizingly well. It won't be a resaw king and can't be upgraded with a riser block but it seems like a viable choice for a first bandsaw. In the spirit of the feature/benefit vs. cost that Ryobi BT3100 tablesaw owners have experienced, it is a great value at $199 for all of those features.

With all of that being said, my bandsaw is one of the most prized nd used tools in my shop. I did not anticipate that when I bought it. This is a very common statement from woodworkers regarding thier bandsaws.

Tom Hintz has a reputation for doing objective reviews without having a tool snob mentality.

Here is the review:
http://www.newwoodworker.com/reviews/rybibndsawrvu.html

Here is a pic:


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 19, 2005)

Thanks for the info, Scott.  That was an informative link.


----------



## coach (Mar 21, 2005)

I looked at one of these this weekend.  There is also a 10" version that is $99.  Is that the worthless one?  It had a light, but not the stand or vacuum.  Also, I know I am a moron, but what is resawing?  Just want to know before I buy a bandsaw!


----------



## Gary (Mar 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coach_
> <br />I looked at one of these this weekend.  There is also a 10" version that is $99.  Is that the worthless one?  It had a light, but not the stand or vacuum.  Also, I know I am a moron, but what is resawing?  Just want to know before I buy a bandsaw!



Coach, resawing involves standing a board on edge and ripping it through its thickness to produce two pieces of thinner stock.


----------



## coach (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks Gary.  I'm still very new at all of this and eager to learn!  LOL


----------



## Gary (Mar 21, 2005)

Coach, this is a great place to learn. If you have a question, then just ask. Chances are good that someone will have an answer.


----------



## Scottydont (Mar 21, 2005)

<b>9" to 10" Bandsaws</b> Gary, the downside of most of the smaller 9" and 10" variety bandsaws (2 or 3 wheel) is that the guide systems are pretty poor and the blade wanders. I have rarely heard anything good about the Ryobi's 9". The 10" Silent Vac one I showed in the pic is a whole other story. The larger 12"-14" bandsaws either have better guide blocks or rollers that improve the tracking of the blade. Another downside to smaller bandsaws is lack of power. They bog down very easily. Many wooodworkers who are suprized at the usefulness of their bandsaw (like me) end up upgrading thier bandsaws with riser kits to give them more resaw capacity and or upgrading the guides with cool blocks or rollers that improve the tracking.

<b>How much bandsaw do you need?</b>
That is subject to what you want to use it for now, and what do you anticipate using it for in the future. In my case I do everything from resawing my own pen blanks (what fun!) to cutting venners and sawing curves like adirondack chairs.

For a bandsaw that will be for multi use, by the best one you can afford, even if it means saving up for it or even buying used. You won't regret it.


----------



## jdavis (Mar 22, 2005)

Like I tell my students, If you donn't know ask. This will keep you out of trouble in most cases. So donn't be afraid to ask questions here. Alot of great info here.


----------

